# Two question about xorg ports



## Windmill (May 6, 2014)

Hi, I didn't find this is the documentation. Is there a way to install a minimal working xorg server? In gentoo I can install it with the minimal flag and setting VIDEO_CARDS and INPUT_DEVICES variable in make.conf so it installs only what I want. Sure, on FreeBSD there is the xorg-minimal port, but still it pulls in a lot of unwanted packages, like vesa, various xf86-input-* packages, etc...
And, I read in some posts about the WITH_NEW_XORG variable, what does this? again, it isn't in the documentation.


----------



## wblock@ (May 6, 2014)

x11/xorg-minimal only loads a bare minimum.  In a lot of cases, these are not enough, and people have mysterious errors because various other expected parts of xorg are missing.  I recommend just installing x11/xorg.  The configuration screens let you select just the drivers you need, and then remembers those settings.

WITH_NEW_XORG is described in https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics.


----------



## Windmill (May 6, 2014)

Thank you for the answer. I apologize for the formatting, sometimes I just forgot about the forum formatting rules.


----------



## scottro (May 7, 2014)

I've been able to get a fairly minimal X going by doing the following.  (Note that these will pull in various dependencies.)

I install x11-servers/xorg-server.

Then, depending upon the machine, the video driver--in my own case, I either need drivers for an NVidia or Intel card.  (If you don't use WITH_NEW_XORG--hrrm, that should probably be formatted, but 'taint a file nor a port, so...)  (Sigh, and I just broke another rule, using ...)

Anyway, before I got sidetracked by formatting issues, with Intel video cards, one has to add 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```
 to /etc/make.conf.  If you don't do that, you will use x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa, otherwise, you can use the Intel video driver. 

Now that we have the server and the driver for our video card, then add the driver for mouse and keyboard, both in /usr/ports/x11-drivers.  Then add a window manager.  There are several very minimal ones, I like x11-wm/dwm.  Lastly, you need a terminal and x11/xinit, the latter being used to run the `startx` and you should have a working X.  

After that, you can add what you need.  There's all sorts of lightweight browsers, for example.


----------



## Windmill (May 12, 2014)

As I understand in the wiki, WITH_NEW_XORG is set by default, right? No need to set from make.conf


----------



## kpa (May 12, 2014)

Windmill said:
			
		

> As I understand in the wiki, WITH_NEW_XORG is set by default, right? No need to set from make.conf



Only on FreeBSD 10 and newer. On older versions the variable has to be set.


----------



## Windmill (May 13, 2014)

Ok, I use FreeBSD 10 so I'm ok.


----------

